# farmers' almanac 2010-2011



## vortec5.7 (Feb 5, 2007)

i didnt see any farmers almanac posts for this year yet, if it is already posted sorry for the over post but here it is


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Aaaaaa, sweet. I was going to buy the magazine just for the winter prediction. Thanks for saving me a few bucks.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Brian Young;1070931 said:


> Aaaaaa, sweet. I was going to buy the magazine just for the winter prediction. Thanks for saving me a few bucks.


x2....:laughing: I hope everyone gets snow from he11 this yearpayup


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Hope they are correct. I would love to see a good old Minnesota winter with lots of snow. Took a new job with a city and I am itching to get out in the new macks and see how well they work in snow.


----------



## vortec5.7 (Feb 5, 2007)

no problem guys im itching to get out and had a slow sunday so i figured id look it up and share it


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

How accurate has the almanac been thru the years?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

looks about the same as what every forcaster is saying.
I hope so anyway


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

FordFisherman;1070954 said:


> How accurate has the almanac been thru the years?


Its scary how accurate they have been since I've been plowing.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Brian Young;1070967 said:


> Its scary how accurate they have been since I've been plowing.


they were dead nuts on here last year.
NWS was saying average winter or light, farmer's almanac said big heavy winter.

Was 6th snowiest winter EVER in Longmont.

FA wins that round.


----------



## TheBossMan2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Heck yeah thats what i like to see!! Michigan here!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

:redbounceWhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i'm so dam excited!:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

FordFisherman;1070954 said:


> How accurate has the almanac been thru the years?


I had read at one time, somewhere in the 80% range.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Look for the wooley worms crawling around in your area. They will tell you what the winter will be like. If they are black or dark brown like they are here it will be a good winter for SNOW biz. Darker they are, the better. Also divide them into 3 segments, front, middle, rear, equals early, middle, late winter. Dead on here last year as they are about 95% of time in last 20 years. Weathermen haven't a clue.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

ajslands;1072642 said:


> Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i'm so dam excited!


im with you on this one i cant wait, snow dance!:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I am looking forward to another winter but I also know there will be alot of stress to go along with a very snowy year.That part I wish I could skip.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

anyone have any guesses on the first plowable snow in Iowa or when the cold is going to hit?


----------



## C&C Services (Jul 9, 2010)

Does anyone know ohio 2010 - 2011 winter predictions


----------



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)

hydro_37;1073986 said:


> anyone have any guesses on the first plowable snow in Iowa or when the cold is going to hit?


Where are you located? Last year was a great year for us. That first snow we got was kinda crazy! We got 15" here in Des Moines. My guess is going to be late november. Pry will be mowing the day before it snows on some of my accounts!


----------



## habart30 (Dec 13, 2009)

according to Farmers Almanac, November 1st-3rd will be the first snow in the Great Lakes region throughout Michigan. Bring it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope so last year western Michigan got to have all the fun first.:redbounce


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

FinerCuts;1074877 said:


> Where are you located? Last year was a great year for us. That first snow we got was kinda crazy! We got 15" here in Des Moines. My guess is going to be late november. Pry will be mowing the day before it snows on some of my accounts!


I am in Clear Lake. Just heard we may get snow the first week of November (Farmers Almanac)


----------



## TheBossMan2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

habart30;1080573 said:


> according to Farmers Almanac, November 1st-3rd will be the first snow in the Great Lakes region throughout Michigan. Bring it!!!!!!!!!


Nicceeee!!!! You just made my evening!! Hopefully the ground will freeze up before then:bluebounc


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Not a fan of that bitterly cold thing up here


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

DODGE-BOY;1073377 said:


> Look for the wooley worms crawling around in your area. They will tell you what the winter will be like. If they are black or dark brown like they are here it will be a good winter for SNOW biz. Darker they are, the better. Also divide them into 3 segments, front, middle, rear, equals early, middle, late winter. Dead on here last year as they are about 95% of time in last 20 years. Weathermen haven't a clue.


never heard that before but have seen tons of black ones around here. i just saw one at my front door a few minutes ago, just went to take a pic but can't find him
steve


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

DODGE-BOY;1073377 said:


> Look for the wooley worms crawling around in your area. They will tell you what the winter will be like. If they are black or dark brown like they are here it will be a good winter for SNOW biz. Darker they are, the better. Also divide them into 3 segments, front, middle, rear, equals early, middle, late winter. Dead on here last year as they are about 95% of time in last 20 years. Weathermen haven't a clue.


The kids found one 2 weeks ago, they put it in a pop bottle to keep it and it drown in the pop remains! Oops! I sure hope the kids didn't kill winter because they killed him. Lol


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Ok, so which Farmer's Almanac is most accurate? There is the Farmer's Almanac and there is The OLD Farmer's Almanac, the OLD Farmer's Almanac says below normal pricp for the upper midwest and the Farmer's Almanac says abover precip for midwest. Who do we believe? I know who i want to believe. LOL


----------



## FSR (Oct 18, 2010)

Farmers Almanac has been wrong for us the last two years. NOAA has been dead on so far.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

DODGE-BOY;1073377 said:


> Look for the wooley worms crawling around in your area. They will tell you what the winter will be like. If they are black or dark brown like they are here it will be a good winter for SNOW biz. Darker they are, the better. Also divide them into 3 segments, front, middle, rear, equals early, middle, late winter. Dead on here last year as they are about 95% of time in last 20 years. Weathermen haven't a clue.


If this is any indication, the wooleys here at the house are totally black. I've seen probably 20 over the last day and a half of clean up. Every one of them is all black.


----------



## 05RedLLY (Nov 22, 2010)

DODGE-BOY;1073377 said:


> Look for the wooley worms crawling around in your area. They will tell you what the winter will be like. If they are black or dark brown like they are here it will be a good winter for SNOW biz. Darker they are, the better. Also divide them into 3 segments, front, middle, rear, equals early, middle, late winter. Dead on here last year as they are about 95% of time in last 20 years. Weathermen haven't a clue.


I have found them here just south of Des Moines to be black, orange, then black at the end. I just wish I knew when the first real snow fall was going to be, but if I new that I would be Des Moines best meteorologist.


----------

